# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  μετατροπεας αναλογικου σηματος η ψηφιακου σε εξωδο ethernet

## xronis1987

Καλησπέρα θέλω να φτίαξω εναν μετατροπέα που θα μετατρέπει τα αναλογικά και ψηφιακά σήματα σε ethernet εξωδο ,και θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσει κάποιος αν γνωρίζει κατι σχετικό. ευχαριστώ

----------


## Pefres

τι σηματα a/v ?

----------


## Xarry

Τι θες να κανεις και θες ethernet εξοδο;

----------


## panosssvent19

Αλλη μια γιατι δεν το επιασα!!!!!!!
Τι θελεις να κανεις?????????

----------

